# kayalite



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I know I've seen another light recomended on here, but I found this light randomly and thought it looked cool. I also like the way it is mounted. Has anyone ever seen this or used it. I currently am using a jerry-rigged portable boat stern light that does the job, but isnt the best and it also takes up one of my flush mount rod holders.

http://www.kayalu.com/k/kayalite-portable-LED-kayak-light-boat-light-deck-anchor-stern-light.php


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Like the Yackattack Visi Pole with the big flag myself .Best Visibility.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

yea, thats the one I've seen on here, I was just wondering if anyone has seen or used this one...


----------



## Hanover_Yakker (Jan 19, 2011)

Haven't seen it, but keep in mind what your intended use is........the YakAttack VisiCarbon Pro and other versions is intended for safety on the water. The LED Lights on the VISI models is USCG rated at 2 miles for visibility. Not sure about the one you are looking at. I find that anything that acts as a light in the cockpit at night just attracts bugs and makes the paddle/fishing that much less enjoyable.

Just something to consider.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Hanover_Yakker said:


> Haven't seen it, but keep in mind what your intended use is........the YakAttack VisiCarbon Pro and other versions is intended for safety on the water. The LED Lights on the VISI models is USCG rated at 2 miles for visibility. Not sure about the one you are looking at. I find that anything that acts as a light in the cockpit at night just attracts bugs and makes the paddle/fishing that much less enjoyable.
> 
> Just something to consider.


It uses the same Tektite model as the YakAttack lights with a different style mounting system.


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

I am a fan of the tektite lights but I think it is important for the light to be higher than your head so you can be seen 360 degrees. PVC is a cheap way to extend lights.
Ben


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Ben K. said:


> I am a fan of the tektite lights but I think it is important for the light to be higher than your head so you can be seen 360 degrees. PVC is a cheap way to extend lights.
> Ben


YakAttack has a height of 4'6" for full 360 coverage... the other manufacturer's masts are only 18". 
My neighbor called me last night to ask if I knew who was fishing the flat down from his house as he could see a stern light moving around and it ended up being me in my yak over 3/4 of a mile away. He commented it was brighter than most of the powerboat stern lights he usually sees.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

this is from their own website.
"At surprisingly short distances, even a small disturbance on the watersheet can completely obscure the visibility of a kayak outfitted with a light that only extends 1-2 feet above the waterline.

The Kayalite's 18" height easily provides 2-mile visibility while completely shielding the bow and forward surfaces from illumination, thereby protecting your night vision while properly respecting that of arriving boaters and paddlers."

So in one sentence they are telling you that a 2 foot light is not adequate but in the very next sentence that their 18" light is fine. To me you don't really have a 360 degree light unless it is above your head so it's not blocked by you body.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

narfpoit said:


> to me you don't really have a 360 degree light unless it is above your head so it's not blocked by you body.


amen


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

It's already been said here but I will reiterate what everyone else is saying. The Yak Attack product is the best out there. The VisiCarbon Pro is amazing, but if you are on a tighter budget, the VisiPole II is priced very close to this light that you are looking at but it offers 360 degrees of visibility. Here are a few reviews of the Yak Attack products:

http://ceruleanadventures.blogspot.com/2011/04/product-review-yakattack-visicarbon-pro.html

http://www.angling-addict.com/2011/02/initial-review-of-visicarbonpro.html

http://www.kayakfishingnut.com/2011/04/yakattack-visipole-ii-review.html


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments. I think I will stick with what I have for now as I normally only fish low light in the early morning for an hour at most. Once what I have stops working, I will look at the Yak Attack light. I think the thing I was most impressed with for the kayalite was the mounting method. I agree that at only 18" tall it is probably too short.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

I bought one of the Teklites and strapped it to a broken fishing pole. Works great. Probably sticks up about 4ft. Floats if it ends up in the drink.

On sale too!
http://www.emergencyresponderproducts.com/markiii4led1.html


----------

